# totally off topic



## jarvan (Aug 22, 2009)

This has nothing to do with soaping, but we are mostly women ( I think), though it really doesn't matter. Has anyone here had success with either Weight Watchers meetings or the online version of the program? I am having a body crisis that no amount of soaping can cure, though it does help divert my eyes for a little while. :cry:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 22, 2009)

I work with a guy who lost 90 lbs w/weight watchers.  

Weight Watchers uses the point system to teach calorie counting and portion control both of which are essential tools to weight loss and maintenance.  You can do both on your own if you so desire without paying fees and buying special food and going to meetings.  However if you feel you need that kind of support I say go for it.  

Personally I think you'd be better off taking the time you'd use going to meetings to take a brisk walk or join a fitness center and take some group fitness classes.


----------



## donniej (Aug 22, 2009)

I lost about 40 pounds 10 years ago.... I've also watched my Mother and Brother (both are heavy) try every diet in the world.  It's my opinion that if you get to the point that losing wieght is the most important thing in your life, to the point of it being an obsession, then it's not too hard.  But unless you get to that point, it's just too easy to give into temptation.... which leads to the inevitable poor results.  My Mom for exapmple is always on these diets, but she always cheats constantly... so she never loses any weight.  My Brother will do well for a while, and will lose weight, but always ends up stopping and gaining much of it back between the "binge diets".


----------



## raine (Aug 22, 2009)

I have know people use weight watchers and be successful at it.  IT never worked for me, I'd lose 20lbs than it would come right back on.  I think you need to really look at your diet and why you overeat.  I ended up finding south beach eating plan(not really a diet).  I've lost 70lbs and kept it off for four years.  I found I am a sugar freak and eat sugar like it's a drug, cake, cookies ect.  It works for a lot of people like weight watchers and other than the food, all I spent was 14.95 for the book.  There are also free websites/forums that can get you started if you need information unlike ww which you need to pay a monthly membership if you join online.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 23, 2009)

At the start of this year, I had a health condition come up. I decided in order to get my body in the best condition to fight this illness, I went vegetarian, organic fruit and vege, whole grains, no processed or refined sugars. No caffeine or alcohol either. Oh and lemon in hot water first thing every morning to cleanse the system of toxins.
Now, I can't say that I'm cured of the condition that I was trying to ward away, maybe that's just wishful thinking, but I do feel a lot lighter, and cleaner. 
I make all my food from scratch, I don't buy anything prepackaged or pre-made. I know exactly what is in the food we eat and I like that.
I'm not saying you need to be that extreme, and without knowing what you are eating it's hard to give advice. Sometimes something as simple as cutting out fizzy drinks and the afternoon chocolate bar can be enough to drop a few kilo's, which in turn motivates you to walk a little bit more, and then a few more come off. And on it goes!
Personally I don't find anything wrong with being a little heavier than the "norm", I mean what is that? But if it's a health issue, or you really want to lose the weight, then go for it. But remember go slow, it'll stay off for longer. Crash diets and starvation don't work, and will just make you cranky and crabby.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Same as you Chrissy; this year my illness really got worse (plus I gained 10 kg in less than a year) and my husband had enormous high bloodsugar levels and heartrate.
So we started to cut back on pork and eat more chicken and turkey, choose whole groats products, eco veggies and fruit and take 2 pretty heavy walks twice a week. Also reduced smoking, sugar and hubs alcohol intake. 
Diets do not work; you have to change your lifestile...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2009)

I used http://www.my-calorie-counter.com/ for a few monts & lost 20 pounds. It's an online calorie diary. You type in what you ate & it adds the calories, sugar content, etc. You type in your hight weight & activity level & it tells you how many calories to eat daily to sustain your weight so you can figure our how many calories to eat to increase/decrease your weight. There is also a forum & you can visit other peoles diaries if you set your account up that way. It keeps everything in chart form for you too.


----------



## heyjude (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats on you weight loss, Tabitha!    I remember when you were checking in on the forum with your progress.

 My problem is that I KNOW what I should do, just DON'T do it. I don't know why, but just can't seem to get started. I am also a sugar freak and hate to cook. I would love to lose 10-15 pds.  :roll: 

Jude


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got to admit, I do really really miss takeaways, especially pizza and chinese, they are my faves.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have lbs to lose. I use the wii active and its wonderful! A lot more fun and cheaper than going to the gym. My daughter does it with me so its great we are each other's support system. After a few months I haven't lost weight just inches. I was 18 then dropped to 16 now I wear a med or size 14! It gives me motivation and because I'm always busy I have no time to think about food! LOL I also include lots of salad about 1/2 my plate and 1/4 meat/fish 1/4 veggies. I do not diet because I'm lazy. I do have a diet that does work but like I said i'm lazy. LOL


----------



## ibariaSoap (Sep 9, 2009)

I've done Weight Watchers and it works pretty well! (just slowly). I had better results with Medifast, although it's quite extreme, and it takes a ton of discipline. I actually found it easier to stick to the more restrictive type of eating that Medifast requires. I dropped a LOT of weight fast, and got used to the eating after only a few days.

Good luck with whatever you choose... I know losing weight is really tough sometimes.


----------



## TessC (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have any experience with WW, but my husband and I have both dropped some weight on our own, and I have to echo what others have said about it being a lifestyle change. I know that  everyone is different and there's no one-size-fits-all answer, but for us we really had to stop looking at it like, "Oh, we'll diet for a while and then go back to eating like we always have", we had to completely overhaul our way of thinking about food. My husband lost 115 pounds once we did that, and I've dropped 20. I still have about 10 to go, and he's pretty much where he wants to be. 

Again, I realize that people are individuals, but for us having a "splurge" now and then is important. Nothing drastic, we don't go through 4 gallons of ice cream on our splurge days or anything like that, but we'll have one day every few weeks when we eat some of the things we used to overindulge in. 

However you decide to go at it, whatever program you do or don't use, good luck to you on your weight loss. It's definitely not easy, but you can do it!


----------



## IanT (Sep 13, 2009)

I work at a spa...the lady I work for is into this thing called take shape for life and it uses medifast.... seen a lot of happy people on that... 


not trying to sell it or anything but its another thing for ya to research!


----------

